# Canadian Parliament vs. U.S. Capitol



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got to go with the US Capital. I love the Classical Roman look to it coupled with it's massiveness.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

they are both beautiful, yet this thread has been heavy on the canadian side....so with no further adooo....I give you the Capitol....


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Great pics.....I love the detail that went into the building


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

This doesn't really have to do with the actual parliamentry building in canada but, it's on parliament hill. I just love this photo of the Canadian Centennial Flame Fountain.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Peace tower. It was built as a memoriam to those who died in WWI and to celebrate the end of it. It also has an observation deck. (The black part)
Along with a bit of the east block
Look at the faces on the east block.

























From the observation deck


















Since the late 1970's there has been a refuge, past the Peace Tower on the Parliament Hill and overlooking the historic Ottawa river, though not a refuge for people, rather a place for stray, homeless cats. Shaped like two miniature Parliament buildings, the cat houses provide shelter for stray cats. Each house can hold about ten to twenty cats. Each cat has its own bowl which they eat from twice a day. Every two metres there are miniscule round-shaped windows which the adorable cats climb out of every morning, eager to be fed. 
Founded by the compassionate cat-lover Irene Desormeaux, the orphanage has become a part of Parliament Hill. Unfortunately Irene died in 1987, but the spirit did not end after the tragic death, people volunteered and Rene Chartrand took the part and replaced Irene for this important job.

Much dedication is needed for the job and Rene showed his true fidelity and inner strength when he came and fed the cats on a winter day that his beloved wife died in 1990.

The government helps out with the costs by giving the orphanage 6,000 dollars per year which pays for health and food costs and the occasional tourist or friend who donates some money.
This orphanage truly is an excellent and unique addition to the Parliament Buildings. The cats are loving and radiant and I strongly recommend that if you ever visit Ottawa, stop by and visit this cool cat orphanage. You won't regret it! 

Ive seen the cat guy. Its nice to just see a whole bunch of cats wandering around parliament. There safe to pet, and they're really friendly.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I have been inside both buildings and especially liked the detail in the library of the Canadian building. However, overall, I like the US Capitol building better because of its massive size and colorfull interior,


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well done, and thanks to everyone who submitted pix of these two gorgeous
old buildings!


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Rideau Canal with Chateau Laurier on right.








East Block with Centre Block on the right.
















The back of Parliament Hill. The conical building is the Library of Parliament opened in 1876. The inside is modelled on 
the Reading Room at the British Museum.
















The daily event, The Changing of the Guard, involves the Gov. General's Foot Guards and the Grenadier Guards. These are famous regiments having served in the Nile Campaign 1884 through to WW2, Korea and present day peacekeeping.








Supreme Court on right. The white thing is the Library being refurbed.








The Senate Chamber, which is Canada's version of the House of Lords, is the appointed upper house of Parliament.


----------



## SQ4R (Dec 6, 2005)

^^Note the bust of Queen Victoria overlooking the Senate Chamber.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am loathe to post any pictures that I have not taken myself.. but I will make
an exception for this beautiful picture of the Rideau Canal in Ottawa, and hope
whoever took this pic doesn't mind! 
All nationalistic patriotism aside... I think you have to admit Ottawa 
has something...


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Indeed the Canadian parliament does lok like a university/school building, though it's a great building non the less.

That said I lok at it and think I wish it was the UK parliament, so am slightly disapointed. 

I'm a big fan of classical/neoclasical so i go for the US parliament.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Englishman said:


> I'm a big fan of classical/neoclasical so i go for the US parliament.


Minor note: The US Capitol building houses Congress (not parliament) and consists of the Senate (upper house - 2 Senators per state) and the House of Reprehensivites (lower house - 1 Representative per voting district with approximate population of 680,000). Note: misspelling was intentional.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm a teensy bit surprised how many of the UK forumers find the Canadian buildings
to look like a school/university, and don't seem to see the same thing about
their own House of Parliament. The present House of Parliament in London was
built between 1835 and 1865. The original Canadian buildings (without the Peace
Tower) were built between 1859 and 1866. I doubt if anyone needs reminding that the buildings in Ottawa and London are from a very similar school of design! This Neo Gothic style was popular for government buildings, university buildings, and churches all throughout the old British Empire


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^^
Just to add some historical context, the US capitol was built in stages from 1793-1863

Main Building
1793-1800 - Senate Wing
1793-1807 - House Wing
1818-1824 - Central Building and Rotunda
1851-1859 - New House & Senate Wings (Doubled size of building)
1856-1863 - New central dome

Renovations
1884-1891 - Marble terraces surround the capitol built
1958-1962 - East facade of the capitol rebuilt 32 feet in front of the building
1971-1976 - Capitol modernized and restored for US bicentenial
1983-1987 - Major modernization and resoration on interriror and exterior spaces. Most exterior stone replaced and/or reinforced.

Here's a beautiful picture I saw on wikipedia


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I love both of them.....but i rather the canadian parliament!


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

I have never seen the Canadian Parliament building before! It's really great  And so it gets my vote


----------



## E2 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm gonna go with the US- mostly 'cos the Canadian is too similar to too many buildings I've seen in the UK. The US is a bit different from anything I've seen in the flesh (so to speak) though its influences are obvious.


----------



## nysgreg (Mar 19, 2006)

US capitol


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

The Canadian Parliament, while definately an impressive building, is rather unimaginative. Many buildings of similar design and size exist elsewhere. It looks too much like a university, and the whole building seems rather disconnected from itself.

The US Capitol is a much more unique building and evokes a much greater sense of grandeur, stength, and power.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

asohn said:


> It looks too much like a university.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

The American capitol looks like boob. 

I prefer the Canadian one. Both national pride, and it's taller. Haha!

And I prefer the New-Gothic style. The US capitol is too white for me.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

As they said in Family Guy......the capitol building looks like a giant boob and the Washington Memorial, a giant *****.


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

Yeah 

But I will say Washington had much better planing than Ottawa.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

U.S. Capitol


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

The american capitol just screams word domination, other than that I think its very plain.


----------



## Anansi8172 (Jan 27, 2006)

Overall I prefer the US Capitol, mostly for its clean look. However I do love the portion of the Parliament building with the flying buttresses. If they had been more prevalent on the Parliament building I might be more partial to it.


----------



## Maxim98 (Jul 21, 2005)

I love the US capitol, but the Canadian capitol really does have lots going for it. Stunning setting.


----------



## nanonano (Dec 5, 2005)

I see both! I like Canada building the best


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

Arpels said:


> it is more easy to compare Canadian parliement with Hungarian or UK parliement :dunno:


THATS EXACTLY WHY THEYRE NOT BEING COMPARED!!!

btw i chose Canadian, i adore neo-gothic architecture


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Theres no wrong answer on this one...but unless you are standing beside parliment you miss all the detail in the building. Pictures show but a fraction of the detail in those buildings.


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Having seen both in person, I choose the US Capitol Building over Canada's Parliament. I love both architectural styles, but the US Capitol just seems to be a more outstanding and powerful building, as well as more unique.


----------



## CrazyAmerican (Apr 19, 2006)

Double Post. Sorry...


----------



## CrazyAmerican (Apr 19, 2006)

They are so different...it's very hard to compare. I like them both in very different ways so I feel neutral. 

So my vote goes to...who cares really!


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

The Parlament....


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

asohn said:


> The Canadian Parliament, while definately an impressive building, is rather unimaginative. Many buildings of similar design and size exist elsewhere. It looks too much like a university, and the whole building seems rather disconnected from itself.


Thats utterly absurd. Many buildings of both styles exist all over the world, so how you can use that as an arguement against either building is beyond me. Furthermore, I don't see how the use of either historical style can be deemed 'unimaginative' when compared to the other, unless you care to articulate.

Please explain how a building can be disconnected from itself...


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

I prefer U.S. Capitol building bcoz it really show American revolution kinda building..imo


----------



## gibbor (Apr 19, 2006)

I generally like Neo Gothic architecture but I don't like the Canadian parliament building at all. It can't beat the U.S. Capitol. The Capitol is far more recognizable and unique and I don't see why a large majority prefers the Canadian parliament over the Capitol. Looks like lots of political bias is involved in this poll. 

For a truly great Neo Gothic structure, check out the British Houses of Parliament folks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gibbor said:


> The Capitol is far more recognizable and unique and I don't see why a large majority prefers the Canadian parliament over the Capitol. QUOTE]
> 
> That would be because you strike me as being somewhat narrow-minded and
> possibly have difficulty understanding others may have a different point of
> ...


----------



## gibbor (Apr 19, 2006)

Taller said:


> gibbor said:
> 
> 
> > The Capitol is far more recognizable and unique and I don't see why a large majority prefers the Canadian parliament over the Capitol. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

gibbor said:


> Taller said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I only expressed the way I feel when I compare the U.S. capitol and the Canadian parliament. :shocked: If you think I'm narrow-minded, that's your good right but I think I'm not the only one in that case.
> ...


----------



## marpa (May 13, 2005)

obviously *Canadian Parliament* :cheers2:


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

I have only seen the Canadian Parliament in real life so I can't truly rate the U.S. Capitol. Based on the pictures I have seen I choose the Canadian Parliament. It looks much more 'friendly' then the U.S. Capitol.


----------



## gibbor (Apr 19, 2006)

*i apologize...*



gibbor said:


> I generally like Neo Gothic architecture but I don't like the Canadian parliament building at all. It can't beat the U.S. Capitol. The Capitol is far more recognizable and unique and I don't see why a large majority prefers the Canadian parliament over the Capitol. Looks like lots of political bias is involved in this poll.
> 
> For a truly great Neo Gothic structure, check out the British Houses of Parliament folks.


*Update: I just want to say to all Canadians and people who voted for the Canadian parliament that I didn't mean to offend you. I still prefer the U.S. Capitol but what I meant was that I believe the U.S. Capitol and the Canadian Parliament don't compare well. I was disrespectful in the way I expressed my feelings about these two buildings. I'm sorry if I offended anyone of you!*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Gibbor, no offense taken... you didn't intend any. Thanks for the nice words! I think most people would say either building could easily have won as they both have a different type of beauty, and both speak volumes about the nations they represent. Both Americans, and Canadians should be proud of the buildings their forefather's produced... they have served us both well! :hi:


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

Canadian buildings.....i kinda like old buildings that have been restored


----------



## FallenSoldiers (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm bias but i love my Canadian parliament buildings. But my favourite building in Canada is not the parliament buildings.. it is the supreme court. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BUILDING! It has such a clean yet eery feeling to it.. amazing!


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

the canadian is a skyscraper as well. its well over 300 ft tall. i think it is the top for all of the capital buildings. is any taller? it is quit imressive to see in person.

[S I Z E M A T T E R S ] and so there u have it.


----------



## Chi_Coruscant (Aug 3, 2004)

Canadian Parliament is beautiful but my pick goes to the U.S. Capitol. It has nothing to do with bias; U.S. Capitol is the place where the powers-that-be move heaven and earth.


----------



## The Baz (May 23, 2006)

I've never seen this Canadian building before. It's looks quite nice. I'm going to vote for the Capitol just because I love the pillars, and lots of them.


----------



## Tom Ace (Apr 5, 2006)

I voted for the US capitol.

First people are voting for the Canadian Building for reasons like this...


> "The Library of parliament. (The only building that survived a horiffic fire)


Yea, Canada isn't the only country that has Libraries for their parliament. The US has one too. And for the record, fires aren't just found in Canada either. The US Capitol was set on fire by the British in the War of 1812 as well as the White House and other important buildings in Washington DC.

for the record here are some pictures of the US' "Library of Congress"

outside...

























inside...


























as for why I voted for the US Capital Building. Both are beautiful buildings and I love both styles of architecture. But the US Capitol just looks so much bigger, grander, ect. Like many on here have said, when I look at the US Capitol I think of how powerful and influential the United States is. When I look at the Canadian Parliament I think about old universities and cathedrals.

Also, I think the US building does a very good job at imitating the Greek / Roman architecture. The United States, when first formed, was trying to establish a nation with the ideals of Ancient Greece. Thats why Thomas Jefferson designed the Virginia State House to look like the Parthenon. Thats why many of the Important Buildings in the US are built in that style. For people who say both of these buildings are copys of other buildings, you do realize that there are what, maybe 100 differenct architechtural styles? so whats that mean there are 100 unique buildings in the world. Give me a break, the buildings are designed using a style of architecture that was prevalent at the time / place the buildings were built. There is no reason to dock points from buildings just for that, vote them for what they are...

BEAUTIFUL BUILDINGS! Like I said, they are both beautiful. But I think the US building looks ALOT more STATELY!


----------



## Jean Poutine (Nov 23, 2005)

OOOOOhhhh BETTY said:


> Canadian Parliament looks much nicer. Reminds me of Glasgow University.


Ironically, Canada's first Prime Minister, John A. Macdonald, was from Glasgow.


----------



## Jean Poutine (Nov 23, 2005)

Skybean said:


> I have been in both.
> 
> Capitol has an underground monorail for emergency escape.
> Library of Parliament is gorgeous.


It's not just for emergencies. It's often used to get to meetings and votes quickly.

C-SPAN did a virtual tour of the Capitol, which covered this, and a lot more. It also covers areas that the general public doesn't have access to. For example, they go up to the top of the dome show the view from it. They also talk a lot about the history of the place. It's very interesting to watch, and I highly recommend it for people interested in the Capitol.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Uhmm ya i voted for the Parliament cause i've seen it in person and it looks quite nice!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Tom Ace said:


> I voted for the US capitol.
> 
> First people are voting for the Canadian Building for reasons like this...
> 
> ...


? ? ?


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

No disrespcet intended. But Canadian all the way!!!! Way more interesting architecturally. As well it is unique to the world.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Like some people said before, the Canadian parliament's architectural style reminds you more of churches, cathedrals and old university campuses rather than government institutions. 

The US Capitol on the other hand uses classical architecture that reminds me of the democratric principles of Rome. And it looks very stately. You cant really think of anything else that might go on inside the Capitol other than governmental stuff. 

So my vote: US Capitol.


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Ace said:


> I voted for the US capitol.
> 
> First people are voting for the Canadian Building for reasons like this...
> 
> ...


I'm confused here, are you saying that some people voted for the Canadian Parliament simply because it caught on fire and it has a library? I think the person that mentioned that was just describing the different components of the complex, and included the fire-survival fact as an interesting piece of trivia.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

The Parly looks like an old castle- dated and conservative. The Capitol looks more impressive and fresher. Although both look like Vegas style-copies of european marvels.


----------



## WhitneyHouston (Jun 29, 2006)

Capitol looks far more impressive in person and in pics.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Svajoklis said:


> The Canadian Parliament is an absurd piece of Victoriana which looks like a train station for some provincial town in Scotland. The US Capitol is very graceful and restrained by comparison.


You don't have to like Neo-Gothic, but please explain how it's 'absurd'. Your exaggeration makes it sound like you're full of it.


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

US Capitol all the way, even though I live in Canada. I mean, both are really beautiful, but if I'd have to pick one of them, it would be the US Capitol.

I don't know, maybe it's because of the power that relies inside, or maybe the setting. The Washington Mall is much more beautiful than the Parliament Hill in Ottawa. 

I'm not a building expert in any way, but that were my 0.02$.


----------



## CleanAir (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the Canadian Parliament has more character. The US Capitol looks too bland for my liking.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i agree CleanAir


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Everyone is so impressed by the dome on the U.S Capitol, thats it!...Plus haven't you people seen a dome before in your life, i mean it dosen't even compare in size and complexity to "Il Duomo" in Florence, or St. Peters Basilica in Rome or the Taj Mahal, get over it, The Canadian Parliament has shows Dignity and Daring. A great Masterpiece.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Everyone is so impressed by the dome on the U.S Capitol, thats it!...Plus haven't you people seen a dome before in your life, i mean it dosen't even compare in size and complexity to "Il Duomo" in Florence, or St. Peters Basilica in Rome or the Taj Mahal, get over it, The Canadian Parliament has shows Dignity and Daring. A great Masterpiece.  









Amazing Light Display of Maple Leafs









The Majestic Rideau Canal freezes over during the winter and is open to ice skaters from around the world, its the longest area to skate or w.e type thing in the world I believe, Amazing :eek2: 









Canadian Coat of Arms









Changing of the Guards at Canadian Parliament


----------



## Bo Peep (Sep 25, 2005)

Svajoklis said:


> The Canadian Parliament is an absurd piece of Victoriana which looks like a train station for some provincial town in Scotland. The US Capitol is very graceful and restrained by comparison.



You must have grown up with all the ugly architecture in South Korea.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## sakor1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Tough choice. I love both of them, very grand and obviously quite different from one another. Hmmmm, if I had to choose though I would go with the US Capitol... but it is such a close call...

Stu


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Some U.S. Capital shots.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

U.S. Capitol Looks Better


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I request pics from WZ1!!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The Canadian capital is a magnificent piece of work.

I've always liked the US capitol though, it seems more forbidding. I always used to hate the people inside it tough.

The CT state capitol beats them both, we got a gold-plated dome :nuts:


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

DonQui said:


> Both are massive, impressive, but lacking-in-imagination copies of European architecture. Canada is in a neo-Gothic style, while the US one is in the Neo-Classical one.
> 
> Again built to impress, but both lack originality.


Its not a copy of European arcihtecture....it is British architecture, existing because of the former British empire. ANyway hows it going Don Qui  I never did get to come to New York


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

I think both of the buildings are incredible and that they both repesent a strong democratic and liberal country in this case countries


----------



## gannman (Nov 11, 2006)

I chose the U.S. Capitol because it looks so majestic but still has an extremely powerful vibe to it.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

I prefer neo-gothic over neo-classical in general, but it depends on the individual buildings. The Capital relies too much on just one feature...the dome. Without it, it's pretty run-of-the-mill.

I like The Hill, because it is just a more open, friendly "people place", which is what government buildings should be, rather than imposing white marble "fortresses of power". 

I find many people vote more for what it represents, rather than pure architectual merit....which is ok I guess.

I also find the Capital a bit impractical...what's with those massive steps??? If all Americans were required to walk up the steps of your Capital, then you wouldn't be so fat!!! LOL






> The USA capitol it just looks so clean and majestic.



It's too bad what goes on in it isn't. j/k (no I'm not) he he






KGB


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^you can always count on Canadians for some good ol' American bashing. j/k (no I'm not) he he


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

I've always heard more Canada bashing from Americans than the other way around.

I like the Canadien capital more as I like that style. The US one is nice aswell, though.


----------

